# San Jose and Santa Cruz multi-use trails get some good press.



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

> *San Jose Knows The Way - Trail Counts Reveal Booming Bike Commute Pattern*
> 
> Yves Zsutty is a great example of how the right person in the right job can have a huge impact on an entire city's transportation landscape.
> 
> ...


Nice aerial view of the Guadalupe River Trail:










Yves seems like a really nice guy, responds to e-mails promptly and actually gets reported trail issues fixed :thumbsup:




> *The Coast with the Most - Rail-with-Trail A Huge Boost for Santa Cruz County*
> 
> The setting is perfect - the unique coastal landscape of California, the shimmering Pacific Ocean, the calm, protected waters of Monterey Bay. When it's complete, some seven years from now, the 32-mile rail-with-trail running along the coastline a short trip south from San Jose, California, will without doubt be one of the most remarkable rail-trails in the country.
> 
> ...


Full post below:
- RTC TrailBlog - Rails-to-Trails Conservancy


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Good news.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I counted 120 bike commuters on Bike to Work Day this year, compared to 40 or so most years. A lot of them were on the G R Trail.

And thank you Sunnyvale for building bike bridges over 101 and 237. Those, the Sunnyvale Baylands/237 bike trail, and the GR Trail make for safe and pleasant commute.
Do you have more information on the route of the 32 mile rail trail?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

robwh9 said:


> Do you have more information on the route of the 32 mile rail trail?


It took me a while to figure that out - it is from Davenport, down the coast to Santa Cruz, then Aptos, and at some point heading inland over to Watsonville. It probably tracks pretty close to Highway 1 the whole way.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Full details are here. They are keeping the rail tracks to run an occasional train service. They will then add the cycle path along the same alignment. The biggest challenge appears to be fixing some bridges on the route. It's going to take a while.


----------

